# 5 lug conversion and rims



## Guest (Jul 20, 2003)

i might get te37's if someone can answer these questions.
im planing to run 245/40/17 on the front w/ a 8.5" rim and 275/40/17 in the rear w/ a 9.5" rim. 
i am also about to do a 5 lug conversion. 
i wanted to know what i would need to do to make this set up work. 
oh...the rims are 40 offset

when switching to the 5 lug conversion, doi ONLY need the hubs in front? the front hubs come w/ the bearings right?
i have a messed up bearing in the rear, do the rear hubs come w/ the bearings too? 
are the hubs the only thing i need to do the conversion?
(i've searched, most people replace everything. not just the hubs. i was wondering if i can just replace the hubs)

now when i install my rims, i was thinking about switching out the wheel studs for longer ones,(hopefully a 3" arp wheel stud) and adding wheel spacers to the front and rear. 
would this be a good set up? i need to know how much space i need between the hub and the wheel.
would it be ok to install like 4 5/16" spacers on each side of the rear? should i not get the studs for the rear and buy like 2 of those 1" spacers that come w/ the studs?

will this be a safe? will i need more space in the rear? 

thanx for your help in advance
david


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

try a search but here's what i know of 5 lug conversions (i'm assuming this is for a 4lug s14 240sx)



> when switching to the 5 lug conversion, doi ONLY need the hubs in front? the front hubs come w/ the bearings right?


yup. use s14 5 lug hubs. they will fit with your spindles, ball joints. most ppl replace everything because most of those ppl are doing s13 5 lug conversions..some of the s13 and s14 parts don't go together.. bearings should be included. if not, just go find some. 5lug conversions are rather popular so don't waste ur time in a junkyard..you won't find them. just get them brand new from nissan for $120 each. part# 40200-0V010

you will need new brakes after the conversion. either drill a 5x114.3 pattern in your current 240sx rotors or upgrade to 300zx brakes while your at it

i'm learning about 5 lug conversions right now and i'm not fully clear on the details of the rear components.. hope that helped tho


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2003)

yea...u basically told me things i already know. thanx though...u've helped out alot more than most people~and i did search. it was unclear cuz everyone just uses the WHOLE thing spindles and all....i still need to know if the rear hubs come w/ the bearings. i asked the dealer and they gave w/ a price for both~ 130 for the rear hub and 150 for the bearing~ thats was throwing me off....
i still need to know about the rims issue. i dont know if its going to make the camber worse or put too much pressure on the hub. 
hmm.....
oh yea.... i have the 300zx calipers just sitting in my car... front and rear. just need to get the SS lines and E brake cable.... too bad they're IRON~ im gonna just buy an aluminum pair. ... i figure, if im spending this much money saving weight, i might as well do everything right

thanx for the reply.
can anyone answer my question on the rims? and track widening?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Personally i would never go spacers as they are illegal here and also dangerous.

Im getting a 5 stud conversion using machined 1 inch alloy plate, cryo tested and x-ray'd. Will increase the track about 3/4" each side but will be fully engineered, safe and legal.

You can use longer studs and spacers, its just adding stress to the hubs. I do know guys who have used spacers for years (to clear R32/R33 brake calipers) and nothing has gone wrong.

Go with NISMO studs as they are longer and stronger than standard.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Joel said:


> *Personally i would never go spacers as they are illegal here and also dangerous. *


momo pedals are illegal where u live joel 

don't know much else about wheels and stuff..sorry 2k2xsexima..


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

true - but i dont want a wheel falling off when i corner hard!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2003)

vsp3c has a good point, but joel has an even better one~ 
i was thinking ARP studs, their about 3" and are pretty cheap 5 for around $10 while the nismo ones are like....$8 for each STUD~

joel- wat do you mean 5 lug conv. using a metal plate? isn't that the same thing as a spacer? i want to use wheel spacers,cuz they're so cheap~ but extending my track by more than a couple inches is a BIG concern. 

i need to know how much space ill need to put 9.5" rims on the rear. and 8.5" on te front

are u guys telling me that NOone has this set up? man... i know theres someone out there....i see 255's on 240sx all the time~


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

2k2xsexima said:


> vsp3c has a good point, but joel has an even better one~
> i was thinking ARP studs, their about 3" and are pretty cheap 5 for around $10 while the nismo ones are like....$8 for each STUD~


Sometimes you get what you pay for. NISMO studs are quality.



> joel- wat do you mean 5 lug conv. using a metal plate? isn't that the same thing as a spacer? i want to use wheel spacers,cuz they're so cheap~ but extending my track by more than a couple inches is a BIG concern.


You remove the original lugs, put hex bolts in the holes and use them to bolt on a spacer plate that has the 5 stud pattern fixed into it. You are right as I am worried about track as well!



> i need to know how much space ill need to put 9.5" rims on the rear. and 8.5" on te front


Youll be lucky to fit that combination without coilovers. But if you get the right offset you may be ok. You will need to run with lower width tyres though like 205-215 max on the front and 235 on the rear. With coilovers you get some more room so you could go up to 265 on the rear.



> are u guys telling me that NOone has this set up? man... i know theres someone out there....i see 255's on 240sx all the time~


mate of mine had 10" 18's on the rear with 245/40 tyres on and 17's on the front. But he had coilovers. Im going for 8" front and 9" rear but i am widening the front track by 3/4" each side.
Have a chat with a tyre fitment specialist and measure some things up.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2003)

i made the biggest mistake of my life buy purchasing tanabe prospec ss....which is a freaking AGX w/ tanage coilovers..... i do have coilovers.....i purchased them for 950~!!! I COULDA GOT TEIN HA for 1000~!!!! 
o man.....
so....u think i can run the rims?
did your friend do anything to widen his track?
whats his set up?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

2k2xsexima said:


> *i made the biggest mistake of my life buy purchasing tanabe prospec ss....which is a freaking AGX w/ tanage coilovers..... i do have coilovers.....i purchased them for 950~!!! I COULDA GOT TEIN HA for 1000~!!!!
> o man.....
> so....u think i can run the rims?
> did your friend do anything to widen his track?
> whats his set up? *


His track is standard. He has stock calipers but a strange kind of 5 stud conversion where the rotors are bigger. He is using buddy club p1's 17x8 +35 offset with 215/45/r17 front and 17x9 +47 offset with 255/45/r17 rear. The rear offset is strange but they fit in. 
His car is very very low and both tyres sit inside the guards. Its a 93 JDM 180SX.

You shouldnt have a problem but getting the correct offset is vital!


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Oh damn! i just realised which forum this is! You must have an s14 then... S14 wheel tubs are huuuuge so you will have no issues with fitting 9.5 rear, 8.5 front. Ive seen a number of s14's with 10 rear and 9 front!! You can run a 165 rear tyre too!
Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2003)

HAHAH o REALLY~??? 
hahaha, well im getting the rims. should be at my house in a week or so.
u sure S14 has enough space, i wont need any spacers or anything at all?
hahaha


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

s14 has heaps more room than s13. Id still check out the offset though. You may need to get the guards lipped depending on your choice of tyre.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2003)

wat do you mean by gaurds lipped? do you mean fender flares. im here in the US, and dont understand. i want te37 17x8.5 and 17x9.5 w/ yokohama avs es 100 245/40/17 and 275/40/17
they thanx again for all this help


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

No, the bottom edge of the fenders have a lip that sits parallel with the road. You can get a professional to use a tool that bolts to your wheel hub and rolls around the inside of the guards pushig this lip up vertical. It gives you an extra few centimetres to work with and will stop the fenders from chewing up your tyres at full lock.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2003)

so...they're basically flaring my fenders....rolling them out, making them wider? 

oh...one qestion i forgot is....when im doing the 5 lug conversion, do i ONLY need the hubs for the rear? i also need to replace a bearing, does the baring come w/ the rear hub?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

It doesnt flare the fenders, it makes the 'inside' space bigger without changing the 'outside' shape.

I would expect you either need to press out the bearing from the stock hubs and put it in the new ones or use the entire hub and bearing from the 300xz. I dont have an exact answer for you on that because I havent done any research on the rear brake conversion.


----------

